# Spurs vs Suns Series



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

i hope we win the ship this year, but if we dont, all i want is for us to beat the suns. im tired of people complaining about what happened last year and throwing out a bunch of what ifs. im also tired of shaq and his shenanigans.


what do you guys think will be the keys to winning this series?


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

spurs in 6!


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

IMHO the Spurs will take in in 6, like in 03 and 07.

It is by far the best matchup of the first round, and it will be full of drame this year again.
Last year showed how much the Suns are a retarded franchise, esp. their coach and Amare.
We'll see how it turns out this year, will it be bloody? will we see the Suns whining all over the place?
Anyways it's going to be a great series.

Keys in this matchup:
- Coaching: Will D'Antoni manage to give Pop trouble in half court schemes?
- Tim: Will he dominate like always against the Suns (see Shaq).
- X factors: Hill against Finley -> will they knock down their shots?
- Barry: Will he own them as ALWAYS from 3? See 05'
- Bell: will he get over his shooting slump?
- Paint: Will Manu and TP dominate inside?

I say Spurs in 6, and might not win the first 2 in SA. If they do, they might take in 5 or SWEEP.

GO SPURS GO


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

My analysis. It's obviously a contrast in styles. We're opposite in almost every way yet there are some similarities. 

Our big 3 is now down to 2 (Amare and Nash) and we need them to bring it every game. Our supporting cast provide extra offense and some defense (thanks to Shaq) but they haven't been as reliable this year as in the past. The Spurs also need their big 3 to perform. Your supporting cast solidify the defense and provide some outside shooting but I don't think you're as deep as in previous years.

Hill has been playing quite well for us and Finley has provided solid support. But I think Hill has the edge... unless his injury acts up.

Thanks in part to Shaq, I don't think Tim will be as dominant as in the past but he's anyway good for 20-10 on any night against anybody. Tony is difficult to stop no matter what. We might be able to limit him to some degree. I think the key to our success is stopping Manu. He can score 10 or 40. If we can contain him early then I think we have a good chance.

I like our chances this year (which also happens to be an even numbered year ). I'm guessing Suns in 6. No matter what though, this is definitely going to be the most interesting and entertaining matchup of the 1st round.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

For us to win, Manu's ganna have to do his thing. Tim's ganna be a non factor in the first few games until Shaq tires out. If Manu can help us get through those first few games, we should win this.

Spurs in 6


----------



## daddy primetime42 (Jun 30, 2006)

The suns are the team I did not want to see in the playoffs and well there you go, they match up well and it comes down to our bench players and the threes falling. Manu has to be big and udoka,barry, stoudamire have to drop the threes. With shaq in the paint I dont think parker will be waltzing in for lay ups. Spurs in Seven.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

This game is intense


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

<font>OH ****! DUNCAN FOR 3!</font>


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Epic win!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

This has got to be one of the top playoff games ever... Seriously, you will see this game on ESPN Classic for MANY years to come...


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Dissappointing loss. But hey, you know it's going to be a great series when you get double overtime already in the first game.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

What a classic! Can't believe it was an opener of a 1st round. I mean this was like a game 7 of the nba finals.
I loved the way Pop kept the game alive (the hack a shaq in the 4th, perfect timing to kill the Suns momentum and then of course no timeout on Manu's drive for the win with Shaq on the bench). Pop simply outcoached D'Antoni as always (winning shots for Diaw and Barbosa? When Nash, Amare and Bell/Hill are options #1 to #4? gotta be kiding right?).
Great game from the big 3, Finley's shot, Manu's drive and Timmay's three were just money, man when I saw Timmay taking the three I was like "WTF is going on, no way" but it went in.

this series will be tough for both teams and let's hop for the best!
I'm just worried about Manu's health. All his shots are flat and really look ugly. We really need him to get healthy. I hope he gets his shot back sometime this series.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

that game was crazy! aww i love it... duncan's three had me jumping up and down. i was at my grandfather's b-day party so everyone was dressed up, but i didn't care if i had a dress and heals on. i was totally into it. i knew that the spurs were gonna somehow win the game but it needed 2 3's to tie for overtimes and a game winning shot to do it! crazy! 

i can't wait for tues, game 2... too bad a have a huge exam the next day


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

game one was one of the best games i have ever seen! timmy draining that three reminded me of the lakers .4 series. i just hope it doesnt end up like that series where we went up and then got swept :/

and i laugh at shaq complaining :rofl:


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

DaBobZ said:


> What a classic! Can't believe it was an opener of a 1st round. I mean this was like a game 7 of the nba finals.


Maybe this IS the NBA Finals.



DaBobZ said:


> Pop simply outcoached D'Antoni as always (winning shots for Diaw and Barbosa? When Nash, Amare and Bell/Hill are options #1 to #4? gotta be kiding right?).


Bah, D'Antoni's an idiot. We're just lucky to have a few great players to offset him.



DaBobZ said:


> and Timmay's three were just money, man when I saw Timmay taking the three I was like "WTF is going on, no way" but it went in.


Let's hope he doesn't make a habit of it. 



DaBobZ said:


> All his shots are flat and really look ugly.


Aren't they always? I think only Dirk has worse form.  But hey, if they go in...

Anyway, here's to an exciting series. :cheers: I hope we win a few thrillers too.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

This series will be gud the first game was amazing...hopefully more w's for us.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Class attitude from you Aylwin!

Let's hope for the best in this series, and hopefully the winner will win it all. I wouldn't say the Suns deserve to beat the Spurs this year, but there is that one guy named Steeve Nash that wants to beat us more than all. 

And to be honest I always fell bad for him since he is such a fantastic player and gives it all on the court. 
Can you believe he has never gotten past the Spurs (so as Amare)?
I think he deserves better than that!

Don't get me wrong I wouldn't feel sorry a single second for the likes of Shaq, Stoudemire and D'Antoni, and some of the Suns fans always whinning like crybabies (seen the Shaq comments about flopping? like if the guy can run on people and get away with it?).

So thank you Aylwin for beeing a class act, so that if the Suns win this series I won't feel too bad. Opposite way, I would still appreciate a Spurs win, especially if we go all the way through.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Anyone else going to the game tommrow?


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

ya im gonna be on the spurs bench, they just signed me to be a ball man


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Man do I have a lot of respect for you spurs. What a group of professionals/basketball players combined with a damn good coach you guys have. Tough series so far, hope this series goes seven games.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

can you say SWEEP?


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

SWEEP!

So much for an exciting series, huh? I hope game 4 is an even bigger blowout. Hopefully, it force upper management to get rid of D'Antoni.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

ehh i kinda wanted a sweep... anyways spurs will get it done next game for sure!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I kinda wanted a sweep too, but at least now they get to win it at home.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

I wanted a sweep too. I'll be very disappointed is this win improves D'Antoni's chances of staying on as our coach.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

I hope they treat this next game as a "must win." I have a feeling that we won't win the next one in PHX if it gets to that point.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Hopefully I get to witness a Spurs series win LIVE tonight....


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

I have a strange feeling we'll win this one.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I really hope the Spurs win; if not, I think this series goes 7 games for sure.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

I had hoped we'd get swept. But now that we've won one, we might as well win another. It's not like we have any chance of winning the series anyway.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> I really hope the Spurs win; if not, I think this series goes 7 games for sure.


Yeah, and with the momentum Phoenix would have by winning 3 in a row, I'm not too sure the Spurs would beat them if it came down to a game 7.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

ya if it goes to a game 7 the spurs wont win. i figure the spurs would be the first team that will lose a series when up 3-0. we did it with 2-0, so why not 3-0?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Congrats on closing the series out.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Congratulations. The better team clearly won. Apart from game 1, this series has been quite a let down if you ask me. Good luck wih the rest of the playoffs.

Hopefully, it's back to the drawing board for us. I really don't want to see the exact same team again next season. To be more specific, I don't want to see the exact same coach.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

^ What he said. Congratulations guys, you guys have a damn good team. I wish we could close games out like the Spurs. Well thats enough kiss ***, please beat the ****ing Lakers!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i watched alot of this series and i was surprised to discover parker flops more than manu. thats impressive. alot of trips last night. fantastic basketball


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

nickrock23 said:


> i watched alot of this series and i was surprised to discover parker flops more than manu. thats impressive. alot of trips last night. fantastic basketball


Can't judge that by this series. Manu flopped much less this series than usual. Probably had something to do with Kurt starting and getting more playtime  

As for Parker, I don't know if he's actually flopping. When he goes up for a layup, he always flings himself to the rim and out of bounds. I don't know if he's trying to pick up a foul or flop or if that's just his style. Maybe he's just too fast for even himself.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Can't judge that by this series. Manu flopped much less this series than usual. Probably had something to do with Kurt starting and getting more playtime
> 
> As for Parker, I don't know if he's actually flopping. When he goes up for a layup, he always flings himself to the rim and out of bounds. I don't know if he's trying to pick up a foul or flop or if that's just his style. Maybe he's just too fast for even himself.


I noticed that every single time TP goes in for a layup he always ends up on his back flying out of bounds. :laugh:


----------

